# Arcadia Ceramic Lamp Holder And Bracket, detachable plug?



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anyone know if this is a detachable plug, and if it is how to take it apart?? Need to get it inside a viv and didn't think it through  thanks!
-Luke


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi yes it is possible. There are instructions on the back of the box, it isn't easy but it is possible.

You have to depress thevwhite lugs on the cap to remove the cap first.

John


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Ahhh shoulda looked!!! Ill give it a blast cheers!!


----------

